# Pulled the trigger on 2011 EMX-5 today!



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I decided to extend my budget a little for my next bike. The 2011 frame with Quickstep colors should be here in two days. Because I am 6'4" 245 lbs and I don't plan to race, I'm having Chris King 32 hole hubs laced with HED C2 rims for some comfort and rigidity. I decided to go with SRAM Force and a ceramic bottom bracket.

I'll post picks and a review after some time in the saddle. Although, my limited road bike experience will certainly limit the quality/usefulness of my review. The complete build should be done in about two weeks.


----------



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

Nevermiss said:


> I'll post picks and a review after some time in the saddle. Although, my limited road bike experience will certainly limit the quality/usefulness of my review. The complete build should be done in about two weeks.




Well............please post pics too!

I sold my dogma and BH G-5 and will build a MX-5 / Quickstep. I'm going with an all white theme with the seatpost/stem/bars.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Nevermiss, we are almost the same size. I am 6'5" and 225lbs so I'm very curious how this frame rides for you. I'm not much on carbon but the EM carbon frames are sexy. 

DEFINITELY POST PICS!!!


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

D.K. said:


> Well............please post pics too!
> 
> I sold my dogma and BH G-5 and will build a MX-5 / Quickstep. I'm going with an all white theme with the seatpost/stem/bars.


Sounds like you are going to have a great build.

I weigh 240 lbs. so I'm getting some sturdy wheels with HED C2 rims and Chris King hubs (blue). I'm still waiting on the C2 rims (for two weeks now).

All the other components are in. The LBS owner had some parts of the headset anodized blue to match the hubs, but that is the only color theme I have planned (other than the Red/White/Blue Lazer Helium helmet I picked up and some custom Oakley Split Jacket in patriotic colors.

I went with SRAM Force components and upgraded to the ceramic bottom bracket and the SRAM Quarq GXP Power Meter.

Hopefully the rims will be in soon and I'll be riding it be riding it in 10-14 days, until then I'm hammering the trails on my Tallboy.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

innergel said:


> Nevermiss, we are almost the same size. I am 6'5" and 225lbs so I'm very curious how this frame rides for you. I'm not much on carbon but the EM carbon frames are sexy.
> 
> DEFINITELY POST PICS!!!


This cell phone pic my friend took does not do it justice. The Eddy Merckx logo on the downtube is a cutout of the decal and you see the exposed blue carbon fiber weave.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627050029071/


----------



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice. That Quickstep paint job is incredible. Please post more pics as the build progresses. Does the frame set come with a seatpost?


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

D.K. said:


> Very nice. That Quickstep paint job is incredible. Please post more pics as the build progresses. Does the frame set come with a seatpost?


I don't believe it does, however, IIRC the EMX-7 comes with a seat tube to match aerodynamic profile.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I took it for my first ride today and I'm very pleased (except when my chain slipped over the small ring and wedged between the BB pretty good and scratched the beautiful paint job on this bike).

I'll take some pics tomorrow. The bike is pretty stout and I really like the wheels I had built. The bike is stiff, stable , responsive, and I didn't feel like I need to make any adjustments after the first ride. I'm just getting into road biking so I may get to where my flexibility and comfort increase and I can drop the stem height slightly, but I think the stem in 8.5" below the saddle height as it is.

The Garmin 800 is pretty cool as well. BTW, the Quarq Power meter does not fit on this bike due to the size of the bottom bracket, so I've got some SRAM Red Cranks on it now until the SRM arrives.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Good to have first s ranch honestly. Now you won't be quite so worried.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Nevermiss said:


> Well I took it for my first ride today and I'm very pleased *(except when my chain slipped over the small ring and wedged between the BB pretty good* and scratched the beautiful paint job on this bike).
> 
> I'll take some pics tomorrow. The bike is pretty stout and I really like the wheels I had built. The bike is stiff, stable , responsive, and I didn't feel like I need to make any adjustments after the first ride. I'm just getting into road biking so I may get to where my flexibility and comfort increase and I can drop the stem height slightly, but I think the stem in 8.5" below the saddle height as it is.
> 
> The Garmin 800 is pretty cool as well. BTW, the Quarq Power meter does not fit on this bike due to the size of the bottom bracket, so I've got some SRAM Red Cranks on it now until the SRM arrives.


That is a real shame about the chain drop! I hope you mentioned it to the LBS manager. Don't raise a stink, but I'd mention it and ask them to check the limits on both derailleurs.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Please post pictures of the bike both before and after you shot it.

I'll never understand why people insist on shooting bikes rather than buying them...


----------



## Tower (Mar 17, 2003)

Nevermiss,
Any more pics of your build? I am seriously considering the EMX-5 as my next bike and just have to justify the cost  I'm a similar build at 6' 4" and 200lbs so I'm really interested in how you like the ride. I'm unsure of what wheels to use but will likely build it up with Campy Chorus.

I heard back from gitabike that the 2012's should be in this month, so hopefully they will be clearing out 2011's and can get one at a decent price.


----------



## hillslug67 (Mar 12, 2006)

Nevermiss said:


> The Garmin 800 is pretty cool as well. BTW, the Quarq Power meter does not fit on this bike due to the size of the bottom bracket, so I've got some SRAM Red Cranks on it now until the SRM arrives.


Hi. I was interested in this frame also. I was curious as to why the Quarq doesn't fit? I have a SRAM S975 Quarq and would like to keep it - is an adapter not available for the BB? Thanks.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

*A couple pics*

Sorry for the garage clutter pic. I've been too busy to take any quality pics that really show of how this bike looks.

The LBS owner even surprised me by getting some blue anodizing just below the stem to match the hubs.

It rides just as great as it looks.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

hillslug67 said:


> Hi. I was interested in this frame also. I was curious as to why the Quarq doesn't fit? I have a SRAM S975 Quarq and would like to keep it - is an adapter not available for the BB? Thanks.


There is not and you would have about a 5 mm offset to overcome this which could cause some potential injury issues. More bad new, the SRM doesn't fit either.

The LBS owner called Quarq and they are not sure what will work. An EMX-5 frame is being send to Quarq to see what (if anything) will be compatible.

I was actually quite surprised to learn this as this is the frame that most of Team QuickStep raced in the TDF and I'm sure that they must have used some type crank based power meter.

I'll let you know when I hear back from Quarq.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Nevermiss said:


> I decided to extend my budget a little for my next bike. The 2011 frame with Quickstep colors should be here in two days. Because I am 6'4" 245 lbs and I don't plan to race, I'm having Chris King 32 hole hubs laced with HED C2 rims for some comfort and rigidity. I decided to go with SRAM Force and a ceramic bottom bracket.
> 
> I'll post picks and a review after some time in the saddle. Although, my limited road bike experience will certainly limit the quality/usefulness of my review. The complete build should be done in about two weeks.


I'm about your same weight, and I looked at those wheels. I could not find a HED wheel that had a weight limit above 225. Did you check whether those would work for your weight?


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I basically trusted my builder who is well known as a wheel builder and has worked building bikes and wheels for pro riders. I told him my weight and my concern that I wanted something STRONG!

This is what he recommended and it is the exact same set up he built for his brother who is my size.

I only have about 300 miles on these, but no issues so far. Shoot me a pm if you want his contact info.


----------



## Tower (Mar 17, 2003)

Great looking bike. Thanks for the additional pics. Trying to justify the extra $ for this frame and your pics are swaying me!


----------

